# Not a livingstoni, but what??



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you tell me what this one is? it's barely 1" long. This will probably be an easy one for you all. . .


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Really?? nobody knows??


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks a poorer quality Labidochromis "perlmutt" juvenile


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> Looks a poorer quality Labidochromis "perlmutt" juvenile


agreed


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

what makes it poor quality?? so I'll know what to avoid next time. and why is it not a bumblebee? I'm new, so thanks for your help!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The only reason I would call it a poorer quality one is because of the non-uniform barring on its side.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh. Thanks for the help!  I was thinking about trading him back to the petshop when I read that he and my labidochromis (the yellow one) could easily breed together. then they would be "undesirable" fry right? and I wouldnt be able to give them away. So I should trade him in right? He has one of my favorite personalities in the tank so I'm a little bummed...


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Theyll only breed if theyre a male and female...obviously. So you really dont need to worry to much, at least right now. Plus you could always just not save the fry. Chances are if you let the parent spit in your main tank none of the fry would make it. Basically your other fish would take care of that problem for you.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

hmmm... good point. He is one of my favorites. He isnt bugged by any of the others but they are growing lots faster then him and I'm starting to be concerned that they might eat him. The bully of my tank is a socolofi and is twice his size. doesnt seem interested in the little guy at all ..yet... should I get a few more socolofi to distract him?


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

It really depends on your tank as it is now ie how big and whats in it. Generally they wont bother other fish unless they can fit them in their mouths. If theyre that much larger, worry. Usually minor size difference and mbuna isint a worry. Your newbie should start to grow with the croud soon enough though.


----------

